# nostepinne on the cheap :)



## areallynicegirl (May 10, 2013)

Hi everyone! I have been a member of the HT forums for a few months, but I have never really posted anything, just read a lot of the posts  I love to crochet and love seeing the things you guys make. I happened to come across the sticky post about the nostepinne and i was very excited about it as I just figured out that my Royal yarn winder has a stripped gear. I am unwilling/unable to buy a new one and this noste thing totally made my day! The video in the link doesn't work BTW so I went and looked it up on youtube. I went out to the garage and cut off a chunk (maybe a foot) of 3/4 inch pvc pipe. It works great! I love how resourceful and crafty you all are, I just wanted to say thanks for showing me something new. And I solemnly promise to try to be a better forum member in the future :strongbad:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

welcome to the forums!!!! and kudos on the ingenuity!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome aboard!! 

I just love that 'can do' attitude! I'm glad you started posting! We LOVE new folks to join in!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Areallynicegirl! Thanks for the heads up on the video. I suppose one day if I ever get the time I should sort through all that stuff and fix what doesn't work :grumble: I'm so glad you found something that was helpful to you.

Please don't be a stranger, post more often and take pictures of your work we love photos


----------



## areallynicegirl (May 10, 2013)

thanks everyone, I just got done reading the thread about fermenting fleece to clean it and I have to say it gave me the giggles. I have never ever had any opportunity to play with wool except that which came from Craft Warehouse or hobby Lobby lol. Its totally something I would try and would drive my husband ABSOLUTELY BONKERS. So I have a bunch of questions about wool in general and I am wondering is it bad manners to go off topic on my own thread or should I start a new one?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Either way, is fine. We tend toward a lot of thread drift here. However, if you start a new thread it might gain more attention for that topic rather than people thinking this one is about Nostepinnes. 

The fermented fleece thread is a doozy. I have never ever heard of it either. I'm new to processing fleece and spinning and I can't wait to give it a try as soon as the weather warms up!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

AWESOME !! Welcome !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What Kasota said, thread drift is a given with this bunch . We tend to thrive on it :teehee:

But if you have a topic that you want immediate attention on or think it will be something you want to refer back to or might be helpful to others, go ahead and start a new thread. Oh, and don't think any of your questions are silly or stupid. We all started at the beginning and there are always questions beginners ask that some of us have never thought of. So ask away


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bravo! You came to the right place!
Have a good day!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

We should throw a party at my house and introduce all you lovely people to the fleeces inhabiting my attic. We could try any fleece cleaning method you wanted! It'd drive the DH crazy, but that's a short trip anyway. He'd jump in and start helping real quick, though, so even if he complained, it wouldn't last long.

Are you going to decorate your new nostepenne, ARNG? Do you have friends with sheeps? Are you going to get a fleece?


----------

